# ThorXP



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Give a warm welcome to ThorXP who is our newest Tech in the Microsoft Support Forum


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the appointment.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations on joining the Microsoft Team


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello ThorXP - 

Congratulations to you - and Welcome to the Microsoft Technical Support Team!

Regards. . .

JC


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard .. glad to have you along ..


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Comgratulations. Welcome to the MS Team.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the MS team.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: Congrats from Androo and from me too :wave: :wave:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Congrats Thor!! :4-clap:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:wave::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to the team

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, ThorXP! :smile:


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ ThorXP: congrats!


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW! Thanks to all of the great techs here that have welcomed me so far, I am still looking thru the new areas that I have and am finding it a real gold mine of tech data. I am really impressed with this forum and its people.

cya l8r

ThorXP (Ed)


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome to the team ThorXP..apologies for the belated welcome :smile:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Belated welcome too ! :grin:

Congratulations and welcome to the team !


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Ed. . .

Welcome to the Microsoft Windows Support. . . Congratulations...

I just saw this in here and was surprised to learn of this - I've seen you out in Forum and for some reason that you had well... just been out there a long time!

Again... Welcome..

JC


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Belated







!


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

ThorXP,

Congrats!!! I know we've mutually co-contributed several OP threads. I have a great deal of respect for your technical skills and advice. As a newbie here and based on all your posts I’ve read, I guess I just assumed that you were already a team member. 

Again - I'm just getting my feet wet here and don't completely understand the hierarchy of authority or who is in charge of what yet. Despite my naiveté, I know that this is a very cooperative, friendly and welcoming site. I have had nothing but encouragement and positive feedback from everyone I’ve dealt with here.

Congratulations again! I’m looking to get to know people like you who I’ve dealt with on OP posts so please don't hesitate to communicate directly with me via PM about anything technical or otherwise.

- John


----------

